# hey kute



## wynedot55 (Apr 22, 2009)

you mustve left the pc on


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 22, 2009)

She clicks work offline so she doesn't have to login next time. It takes an hour for her to go off the board after that. I do the samething when I go off. If you log out it immediately shows your off.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 22, 2009)

when i click on the internet im auto logged into bycows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 22, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> when i click on the internet im auto logged into bycows.


Unless you logout when you leave. Then you should have to login when you want to come back on.

She leaves that computer on because it needs to be on if I want to print something from this computer. Or get info I have on that computer or scan something. Therefore, it's connected to the internet too and she just clicks work offline.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 22, 2009)

i never loggout.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 23, 2009)

Mom is the one that likes to come in and log me out.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 23, 2009)

got ya


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 23, 2009)




----------

